
How do you stay motivated? - pchristensen
http://bbrathwaite.wordpress.com/2009/09/02/how-do-you-stay-motivated/
======
mtkd
Even when you are working on something you love it can be hard to stay
motivated.

It's important to recognise when your motivation is dipping and switch to
something else or take a break.

Too often I forget this and keep pressing on regardless - and the task takes
twice time it would have if I'd just parked it for a day or two.

~~~
abalashov
_Even when you are working on something you love it can be hard to stay
motivated._

Too true. I get people telling me all the time that the reason I have
motivational problems is because I just don't totally, wholeheartedly _love_
what I do.

That's not true. I really do like what I do. It's just that encapsulated in
every conceptual appreciation is a lot of work. I think the difference between
someone who "loves what they do" vs. someone who approaches what they do
rather dispassionately is that in the former case, it's only 90% drudgery/10%
fun, as opposed to something more like 98%/2%.

------
RyanMcGreal
I'm motivated to do things as a means of not doing ostensibly more important
things:

<http://www.structuredprocrastination.com/>

------
edw519
Sure, all of us need a break from whatever we're doing, not matter how much we
love it, once in a while.

But if you find yourself asking, "How do I stay motivated?" more than once or
twice per year, then you're probably in the wrong line of work.

99% of the time, loving what you're doing should be enough motivation.

~~~
bbrathwaite
That's what I was trying to get at. I am always excited to be doing what I'm
doing, even if it's slow going or under pressure or whatever.

~~~
jackchristopher
_How do you stay motivated? > How do you stay in love? _

Wonderful turn of phrase. I'm inspired now to search around for articles about
how couples keep stay in love for decades. I'm sure they use some of the same
"algorithms" that people who stay in love with their work do.

------
TheThomas
I recently left my sweet, sweet university job running a development team to
start a private firm with some colleagues. We launched <http://wejustquit.net>
for our friends and family just after the announcement. When I need a little
kick in the butt, I just swing by and it scares the motivation right back to
me.

If only it would try to eat me every so often, I'd work all the time.

------
flooha
I imagine it would help quite a bit to not work alone...

------
abalashov
How do I stay motivated?

Ha! I don't.

------
idlewords
Modafinil

------
puredemo
Money?

------
puredemo
Karma points?

